# Expat Tax



## michealgray (Oct 5, 2021)

Not at all like wherever else on the planet, American expats actually need to record U.S. personal assessments while living abroad—and that additionally may incorporate state charges. The truth of the matter is, on the off chance that you stay a U.S. resident or green card holder who works abroad, you are as yet needed to record U.S. charges and report your pay each year.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@michealgray -- You are correct, as long as you are a U.S. person (citizen or green card holder,) you're obligated to file U.S. Federal Income Taxes (unless, of course, your income is under the filing thresholds.) The U.S. has a citizenship based taxation system -- most countries have a residence based taxation system.

As far as state income taxes, I always recommend you move to one of the 10 no income tax states, before you expatriate, to avoid any future state income tax. From a practical matter, there are only a handful of states that will actively pursue you for state taxes, once you leave their states (the solution with these states, is as mentioned -- file a "partial year" income tax return after you move to a no tax state, before your overseas move.) Cheers, 255


----------

